# Wirklich warme Winterschuhe mit SPD für Plattfüße gesucht (nicht CDU!)



## Deleted 566032 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hallöchen,

welche Winterschuhe mit SPD sind wirklich uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, in denen die Füßchen auch wirklich warm bleiben, also entsprechend winddicht sind und für breitere Vorderfüße geeignet sind?

Danke Euch.

GLG


----------



## Nd-60 (3. Dezember 2020)

dirtybikelady schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> welche Winterschuhe mit SPD sind wirklich uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, in denen die Füßchen auch wirklich warm bleiben, also entsprechend winddicht sind und für breitere Vorderfüße geeignet sind?
> 
> ...


ohne sohleneinlage, ich habe zb Lammfell, wird kein spd Schuh lange warmhalten. 
ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren die shimano mw7 gekauft. Die sind okay, auf einer 1.5 bis 2h Tour waren die Füße noch fühlbar. Aber war würde ich anders bezeichnen. Die Hände waren bei diesen Touren allerdings mehrfach Eis kalt. 
Nachteil der Schuhe ist, du musst eine Hose tragen die über den Knöchel reicht. Das Neopren am Bund darf nicht nass werden, dass saugt sich voll. 

Wenn es noch kälter wird, macht es auch Sinn einen uberschuh anzuziehen. Aber die meiste Kälte kommt. Von unten,deshalb ist die Isolation wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (3. Dezember 2020)

45NRTH Wølfgar BOA Fatbike MTB Winterstiefel - black
					

45NRTH Wølfgar BOA Fatbike MTB Winterstiefel - black




					www.bike24.de
				




Wärmer wird es nicht. 😉


----------



## Deleted 566032 (3. Dezember 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> 45NRTH Wølfgar BOA Fatbike MTB Winterstiefel - black
> 
> 
> 45NRTH Wølfgar BOA Fatbike MTB Winterstiefel - black
> ...



Gehts vielleicht ein bisschen günstiger und leichter? 

Das mit einer Lammfell-Einlage liest sich auch gut. Dadurch wird aber der Innenraum ja noch kleiner!? Socken muss ich ja schon noch anziehen! 

Was haltet ihr von

Northwave X-Raptor Arctic GTX
Northwave X-Celsius Arctic GTX

?


----------



## Nd-60 (3. Dezember 2020)

dirtybikelady schrieb:


> Gehts vielleicht ein bisschen günstiger und leichter?
> 
> Das mit einer Lammfell-Einlage liest sich auch gut. Dadurch wird aber der Innenraum ja noch kleiner!? Socken muss ich ja schon noch anziehen!
> 
> ...


Die wollte ich fast kaufen, waren aber damals 10 eur teurer als die Shimano. Und da ich mit Shimano Schuhen bisher 4 mal gut gefahren bin, war die Wahl für mich klar.
Vorteil bei den MW7 ggü. den Northwave ist, dass der Knöchelneopren mit Klett ist. So lässt es sich leichter rein schlüpfen. Ich hatte damals 150eur für meine bezahlt.
Merino/Wollsocken sind auch nicht schlecht bei kalten temperaturen. Und wegen der Sohle, den Schuh einfach 1 Nummer größer nehmen.
Den Fizik X5 hatte ich auch mal da, der ist für schmale Füße super. Der MW7 ist in seiner Form grundsätzlich weiter. Du kannst auch den letzten Winterschuhtest hier lesen, der war eigentlich sehr gut gemacht.

Du wirst sowieso 2..3 Modelle probieren müssen, jeder Fuß ist anders und bei Frauen ist es mEn noch einmal spezieller.

Meine Lammfelleinlage habe ich im übrigen vom Aldi. 

Soll der Schuh eigentlich als "dayly driver" eingesetzt werden? Oder für Ausritte bei gutem (kalten) Wetter?

PS: Im Winter winterschuhe kaufen ist immer teuer


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. Dezember 2020)

Den Northwave X-Raptor Arctic GTX hab ich.

Am ätzendsten ist die Neopren Manschette! Ich musste die tagelang mit Saftflaschen weiten, damit ich in den Schuh halbwegs rein oder raus komme!!! Rest Schuh passt aber die Manschette ist das Bekloppteste was sich Northwave je ausgedacht hat! Die Schuhe früher wo man oben ne Klettlasche drüber geklettet hatte waren 1mio mal besser! Leider hatten die alle blöde Sohlen mit denen man nicht gescheit laufen konnte...
Ansonsten schwitze ich wegen dem Koalafleece innen recht schnell, egal welche Socken ich anziehe. Ende vom Lied: nasse Füße = Fahrtwind von aussen = kalte Füße.

Die sind zwar winddicht aber dauerhaft nasse Füße und der drauf stehende Wind lassen das dann zu ner Gefrierpackung werden. Die GTX Membran lässt einfach nicht schnell genug den Dampf nach aussen, so dass dat innen kondensieren kann und wie gesagt in Eisklumpen resultiert bei mir. Die Membran ist auch halt typisch GTX > sobald von aussen durch Regen "gesättigt" haste das selbe Spiel, der Dampf von innen kann nicht mehr raus und kondensiert.

Das selbe hab ich auch bei den flachen Outcross Plus GTX mit der Membran. Die sind toll, wenn ich in der Übergangszeit mal etwas Niesel habe, oder über nasse Wiesen Gravel oder so - aber nicht ernsthaft bei Regen oder Kälte. Sinn verfehlt.

Letztlich hab ich mir die tolle Alueinlegesohle mit Fleece drauf rausgenommen aus den Raptor, und fahre die nun in meinen Sommerschuhen! Die lassen gescheit meinen Schweiss-Dampf raus, auch mit Überschuhen noch. So kann ich je nach Wetterlage wasserdichte Überschuhe oder windstopper Softshell mit angepasster Isolierung (dicke, dünne) drüberziehen und dadurch kommt der Dampf gescheit nach aussen, so dass ich doppelt so lange warme und vor allem auch nach der Fahrt noch trockene Füße habe!

Unglaublich aber wahr! Wer viel / schnell an den Händen und Füßen schwitzt kann diesen ganzen Membran Mist einfach mal in die Tonne kloppen!

Hab mich für die Zukunft mal umgeschaut, solche Alubeschichteten Fleece Einlagesohlen die nicht auftragen gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen um 25€ (aber nicht von Radherstellern soweit ich bisher gesehen habe) und damit wäre mein Problem gelöst ohne 250€ für sinnlose Winterschuhe ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## Deleted 566032 (4. Dezember 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Die wollte ich fast kaufen, waren aber damals 10 eur teurer als die Shimano. Und da ich mit Shimano Schuhen bisher 4 mal gut gefahren bin, war die Wahl für mich klar.
> Vorteil bei den MW7 ggü. den Northwave ist, dass der Knöchelneopren mit Klett ist. So lässt es sich leichter rein schlüpfen. Ich hatte damals 150eur für meine bezahlt.
> Merino/Wollsocken sind auch nicht schlecht bei kalten temperaturen. Und wegen der Sohle, den Schuh einfach 1 Nummer größer nehmen.
> Den Fizik X5 hatte ich auch mal da, der ist für schmale Füße super. Der MW7 ist in seiner Form grundsätzlich weiter. Du kannst auch den letzten Winterschuhtest hier lesen, der war eigentlich sehr gut gemacht.
> ...



Danke Dir für Deine umfassenden Infos.

Die Schuhe sind "nur" gedacht für Austrtitte bei gutem (kalten) Wetter, dann aber auch mal gerne länger. Also mind. eine Stunde, aber auch bis zu fünf Stunden, wobei Letzteres selten vorkommt.


----------



## Deleted 566032 (4. Dezember 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Den Northwave X-Raptor Arctic GTX hab ich.
> 
> Am ätzendsten ist die Neopren Manschette! Ich musste die tagelang mit Saftflaschen weiten, damit ich in den Schuh halbwegs rein oder raus komme!!! Rest Schuh passt aber die Manschette ist das Bekloppteste was sich Northwave je ausgedacht hat! Die Schuhe früher wo man oben ne Klettlasche drüber geklettet hatte waren 1mio mal besser! Leider hatten die alle blöde Sohlen mit denen man nicht gescheit laufen konnte...
> Ansonsten schwitze ich wegen dem Koalafleece innen recht schnell, egal welche Socken ich anziehe. Ende vom Lied: nasse Füße = Fahrtwind von aussen = kalte Füße.
> ...



Danke Dir für Dein umfassendes Fazit zu den Raptoren. Ja, diese Mannschette nervt mich schon irgendwie nur beim Angucken. :-/

Aber welche Einlagen hast Du denn jetzt im Raptor? O_O Oder nutzt Du die gar nicht mehr und dafür eben Deine Sommerschuhe mit diesen Alueinlagen und Überschuhen?


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Dezember 2020)

Im Raptor hab ich im Moment keine Einlagen, denn den fahre ich zur Zeit nicht. Sollte ich ihn fahren wollen, wäre es ja aber ne Sache von 2 Minuten die Einlagen aus den Sommerschuhen raus zuziehen und im Raptor zu versenken. 

Nur sehe ich für diese Quälerei mit der Manschette im Moment keinen Anlass. Bin schon kurz davor das Miststück komplett abzuschneiden! Dann hätte ich ja immer noch den isolierten Schuh. Wäre quasi ein GTX Schuh in flach wie der Outcross Plus GTX - aber mit Koalafleece innen. Muss ich mal ne Weile drüber nachdenken. 
Bin dieses Jahr auch schonmal mit den Outcross Plus gefahren bei 10°C und Regen, und damit es nicht wieder von oben volläuft, habe ich Gamaschen aus dem Laufsport verwendet (Montane Trail Gaiter). Das hat auch ganz gut funktioniert.

So flexible Gamaschen direkt am Schuh wären imho sinniger und oben dann mit Klett für die Spargelfraktion mit den Spazierstockdürren Waden. Statt so wie aktuell: Neoprenmanschette die denen mit dickeren Waden die komplette Blutzufuhr abschnürt...


----------



## trischi24 (4. Dezember 2020)

Hi, 

ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation. Ich bin jahrelang ganzjährig mit Sommerschuhen gefahren. Dabei hatte ich unter 5°C nach ca 30-40 min schmerzhaft kalte Füße.
Ich habe mir jetzt die Northwave Magma XC Core gekauft. Zum Vergleich hatte ich auch die Northwave Raptor Arctic GTX hier.
-> Die Magma XC Core haben eine deutlich dickere Zwischensohle. Die Raptor Arctic GTX Sohlen haben sich für mich ehr wie Sommerschuhe angefühlt, nur mit "mehr" oben rum.

Ich bin heute bei 2-4°C die Magma XC Core für 1:15h gefahren. Ich hatte danach leicht kühle Füße, aber weit entfernt von schmerzhaft kalt. Für mich definitiv ein Gewinn. Ich denke für meine Wintertouren mit maximal 2:00h - 2:30h ist das ausreichend und ein Gewinn. Die Neoprengamasche finde ich auch seltsam, stört mich aber nicht. Habe ehr dicke Waden aber dünne/Normale Knöchel.

Grüße


----------



## hhenry (4. Dezember 2020)

dirtybikelady schrieb:


> Gehts vielleicht ein bisschen günstiger und leichter?
> 
> Das mit einer Lammfell-Einlage liest sich auch gut. Dadurch wird aber der Innenraum ja noch kleiner!? Socken muss ich ja schon noch anziehen!
> 
> ...


Günstig, leicht und dann auch noch warm wird nicht funktionierein. Ich würde sagen, entweder oder...

Die Northwave X-Raptor Arctic GTX kannst du bei richtiger Kälte vergessen. Die Benennung „Arctic“ finde ich etwas irreführend. Kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass Italiener bereits Temperaturen unter 10 Grad als akrtische Kälte empfinden. Die Schuhe sind kaum wärmer als meine Sommerschuhe. Bis 5 Grad geht es vielleicht noch einigermaßen auf kurzen Strecken. Ansonsten nur mit zusätzlichen Überschuhen. Die Manschette ist nicht optimal, da fängt man an zu schwitzen und von unten wird es kalt. Davon abgesehen sind die Northwave auch nicht unbedingt breit geschnitten.

Ich bin inzwischen auf Lake MXZ 304 umgestiegen. Die sind sicher nicht günstig, aber halten warm. Gibt es auch in einer breiteren Ausführung. Ich habe nichts Besseres gefunden. 









						MXZ 304
					

Winter Last – With a much wider & taller toebox than our traditional lasts, the Winter last allows the foot to maintain proper circulation even when thicker socks are worn. Our winter last is the standard for winter cycling footwear. Fitting Tip: For use with winter weight socks we recommend...




					lakecycling.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 566032 (5. Dezember 2020)

hhenry schrieb:


> Günstig, leicht und dann auch noch warm wird nicht funktionierein. Ich würde sagen, entweder oder...
> 
> Die Northwave X-Raptor Arctic GTX kannst du bei richtiger Kälte vergessen. Die Benennung „Arctic“ finde ich etwas irreführend. Kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass Italiener bereits Temperaturen unter 10 Grad als akrtische Kälte empfinden. Die Schuhe sind kaum wärmer als meine Sommerschuhe. Bis 5 Grad geht es vielleicht noch einigermaßen auf kurzen Strecken. Ansonsten nur mit zusätzlichen Überschuhen. Die Manschette ist nicht optimal, da fängt man an zu schwitzen und von unten wird es kalt. Davon abgesehen sind die Northwave auch nicht unbedingt breit geschnitten.
> 
> ...



Muss mal dumm nachfragen. Ab wann muss man bei den Lakes weit bestellen?

Ich hab meine Füße gemessen.

270 mm lang (Ja, ich weiß, die sind sehr lang für eine Frau :-() und 100 mm breit.

Irgendwie check ich deren Sizing-Tabelle nicht.


----------



## BenMT (5. Dezember 2020)

Am Rennrad fahre ich ganzjährig die gleichen Schuhe. Im Winter fahre ich mit Enduro Merino Thermo Socken und Gripgrab Thermo Überschuhen. Ich fahre bis -10 Grad ohne dass mir die Zehen kalt werden.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe due Woelfhammer von 45nrth für kalte Tage.
Die Spd-Aufnahme habe ich als Plattformpedalist verschlossen.
Preis liegt bei rund 200 Euro je nach Größe.

Weite der Schuhe ist zwar gross, ist aber schmaeler als Weite 12 meiner Haix Arbeitsstiefel. Meine Füsse sind 95mm breit.

Da Du aber ueber Plattfüße schreibst: Ich weiß nicht ob Einlagen in die 45nrth passen.


----------



## Deleted 566032 (5. Dezember 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Am Rennrad fahre ich ganzjährig die gleichen Schuhe. Im Winter fahre ich mit Enduro Merino Thermo Socken und Gripgrab Thermo Überschuhen. Ich fahre bis -10 Grad ohne dass mir die Zehen kalt werden.



Kenn mich mit RR-Schuhen nicht aus. Haben die auch Klickies?

Meinst Du EndurO oder EndurA? 🤔


----------



## T.R. (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
ich kann dir nur sagen, welche ich nicht empfehlen kann, wenn du längere Touren unter 0 Grad fahren willst. FIZIK ARTIC X5 und Northwace Celsius Arctic GTX. Bis 1,5 Stunden o.k. ...
Ich fahre damit, bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden


----------



## hhenry (5. Dezember 2020)

dirtybikelady schrieb:


> Muss mal dumm nachfragen. Ab wann muss man bei den Lakes weit bestellen?
> 
> Ich hab meine Füße gemessen.
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung. Wenn man vermutet, dass man breitere Füße hat als andere? 

Die Größentabelle habe ich mir gar nicht angeschaut. Am Ende hilft nur Probieren. Ich habe einfach eine halbe Nummer größer als sonst genommen und in „weit“. Die haben zum Glück perfekt gepasst. 

Ich vermute der Unterschied „weit“ zu „normal“ ist nicht so riesig. Auf jeden Fall sollten Winterschuhe nicht zu eng sein. Damit noch Platz für etwas dickere Socken ist. Und etwas Bewegungsfreiheit braucht man auch noch, wegen Durchblutung und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenMT (5. Dezember 2020)

dirtybikelady schrieb:


> Kenn mich mit RR-Schuhen nicht aus. Haben die auch Klickies?
> 
> Meinst Du EndurO oder EndurA? 🤔


Endura. Ist eine schottische Marke. Ja die haben auch Klicks, aber ein anderes System.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab auch die Shimano MW7 mit Lammsohlen und finde bisher ganz gut. Ich ziehe dünne Sommersocken in Kombi mit Merinosocken an, das reicht mir.


----------



## lxlx (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre den Winter durch, gerne 3h. Ohne Pause bleiben Hände warm, und mit Cleats funktioniert für mich nur warme Sohle, die aber bei jedem Sommerschuh, kostet 50€...








						Beheizbare Einlegesohle Batterienbetrieb
					

Beheizbare Einlegesohle 2 Stufen AA




					thermrup.net


----------



## Pacecar3 (5. Dezember 2020)

@Powermaniaxx ich habe bei einem Test gelesen bei den MW7 würde man nach 1,5/2h kalte und nasse Füße bekommen, hast du dies auch?


----------



## Deleted 566032 (5. Dezember 2020)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Shimano MW7 mit Lammsohlen und finde bisher ganz gut. Ich ziehe dünne Sommersocken in Kombi mit Merinosocken an, das reicht mir.



Bis zu welchen Minusgraden geht das für Dich auf welche Dauer gut?


----------



## Bloodhound (6. Dezember 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> ohne sohleneinlage, ich habe zb Lammfell, wird kein spd Schuh lange warmhalten.
> ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren die shimano mw7 gekauft. Die sind okay, auf einer 1.5 bis 2h Tour waren die Füße noch fühlbar. Aber war würde ich anders bezeichnen. Die Hände waren bei diesen Touren allerdings mehrfach Eis kalt.
> Nachteil der Schuhe ist, du musst eine Hose tragen die über den Knöchel reicht. Das Neopren am Bund darf nicht nass werden, dass saugt sich voll.
> 
> Wenn es noch kälter wird, macht es auch Sinn einen uberschuh anzuziehen. Aber die meiste Kälte kommt. Von unten,deshalb ist die Isolation wichtig.


Welche Sohlen hast du genommen???


----------



## Nd-60 (6. Dezember 2020)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Welche Sohlen hast du genommen???


Welche aus dem Aldi, mit richtigem Fell. Die gibt's machmal im Winter als Aktionsware.
Deichmann und co haben evtl sowas das ganze Jahr

Im Prinzip sowas






						TelMo Echt Lammfell Winter Einlegesohle Gr. 36-46 Reine Wollsohle gegen Starke Kälte: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen
					

Gratis-Versand ab 25€ und Gratis-Retoure für Schuhe und Handtaschen mit Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Bloodhound (6. Dezember 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Welche aus dem Aldi, mit richtigem Fell. Die gibt's machmal im Winter als Aktionsware.
> Deichmann und co haben evtl sowas das ganze Jahr
> 
> Im Prinzip sowas
> ...


Danke dir. Ich hab’s einfach mal bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 519304 (6. Dezember 2020)

Sunbed Fire Wintersohle für Kinder und Erwachsene (Gr.23-48) + Rema Einlagenbeutel: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen
					

Gratis-Versand ab 25€ und Gratis-Retoure für Schuhe und Handtaschen mit Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon



					www.amazon.de


----------



## sepp0 (14. Dezember 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Am Rennrad fahre ich ganzjährig die gleichen Schuhe. Im Winter fahre ich mit Enduro Merino Thermo Socken und Gripgrab Thermo Überschuhen. Ich fahre bis -10 Grad ohne dass mir die Zehen kalt werden.



Darf ich mal fragen was das für Schuhe sind?

Mir frieren die Füße bei unter 5 Grad schon weg, mit Marion Socken und überzieher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 519304 (14. Dezember 2020)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was das für Schuhe sind?
> 
> Mir frieren die Füße bei unter 5 Grad schon weg, mit Marion Socken und überzieher.



Den Überzieher an der falschen Stelle übergezogen und vllt mal die Socken von Mandy versuchen?!


----------



## Bloodhound (14. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Lammfellsohlen (Schaut aus wie nen alt Herrenhausschuh) und Falk TK4 Socken geholt.

Bis jetzt alles Super, Nur leider sollten die Schuhe jetzt lieber ne Nummer größer haben.


----------



## Deleted 519304 (14. Dezember 2020)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die Lammfellsohlen (Schaut aus wie nen alt Herrenhausschuh) und Falk TK4 Socken geholt.
> 
> Bis jetzt alles Super, Nur leider sollten die Schuhe jetzt lieber ne Nummer größer haben.



Die Original-Einlegesohle vorher rausgenommen?


----------



## Bloodhound (14. Dezember 2020)

Ne ich muss die drin lassen. Sonst wäre die Formgebung bzw. der Halt des Fußes komplett hin.


----------



## Deleted 519304 (14. Dezember 2020)

Ok. Ich hab die von mir oben verlinkten als Komplettersatz der Originaleinlegesohle.


----------



## BenMT (15. Dezember 2020)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was das für Schuhe sind?
> 
> Mir frieren die Füße bei unter 5 Grad schon weg, mit Marion Socken und überzieher.


Bontrager XXX Road. Die sind sehr gut belüftet, unter 5 Grad fahre ich mit Zehlingen (kA ob man die so nennt 🤷‍♂️)


----------



## senkaeugen (15. Dezember 2020)

War der hier schon?









						Minaki Mid II STX Fahrradschuhe
					

Mit dem wärmenden und wasserdichten Minaki II STX geht die Bikesaison in die Ganzjahres-Verlängerung! Der halbhoch geschnittene Winter-Bikeschuh…




					www.vaude.com
				




Hab den seit kurzem in 45 und bin echt angetan von der Passform!


----------



## sepp0 (15. Dezember 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Bontrager XXX Road. Die sind sehr gut belüftet, unter 5 Grad fahre ich mit Zehlingen (kA ob man die so nennt 🤷‍♂️)



Ja so überzieher nur für die Zehe habe ich auch.
Ist der Unterschied zum überziehen für den ganzen Fuß deutlich spürbar?


----------



## BenMT (15. Dezember 2020)

Ja, ich habe die GripGrab Thermo Überschuhe und zu den Endura Zehlingen liegen da Welten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powermaniaxx (16. Dezember 2020)

Pacecar3 schrieb:


> @Powermaniaxx ich habe bei einem Test gelesen bei den MW7 würde man nach 1,5/2h kalte und nasse Füße bekommen, hast du dies auch?



Ich fahre im Winter bis 2 1/2 Stunden nur, bisher jedoch noch keine nassen Füße bekommen. Hab die dünnen Sommersocken von Craft Stay Cool drunter, darüber dann Wintersocken mit Merinoanteil verschiedener Herststeller. Warum Sommersocken darunter? Weil ich vom Typ schnell schwitze und mit Merino direkt auf der Haut, wie auch bei Funktionswäsche, bisher nicht so glücklich geworden bin wenn ich Rad fahre, da sie leicht feucht werden. Ich hab meine Schuhe eine Nummer größer gekauft und könnte notfalls ein 2. Paar Merinos drüberziehen.



dirtybikelady schrieb:


> Bis zu welchen Minusgraden geht das für Dich auf welche Dauer gut?


Bis -5 Grad und 2 Stunden geht es auf jeden Fall, je nachdem welche Socken man gewählt hat.

Ich finde das Temperaturempfinden aber immer etwas anders. Vielleicht bestelle ich mir paar Überzieher 
wie z.b. die GripGrab RaceThermo, sollten doch auch über die MW7 passen?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (20. Dezember 2020)

Auch in einem ähnlichen Thread gepostet:

Ich fahre nur mit Klickies.  

Sobald es unter 10 Grad bekommt, bin ich mit dem Northwave Himalaya unterwegs.

Habe den Schuh in einem Angebot um 149,- Euro (September 2019) erstanden und ein zweites Paar für einen anderen Stamdort zum Superschnäppchen von 99,- Euro (Ende März 2020). 

Ich bin SEHR zufrieden mit dem Schuh.

Ist super easy anzuziehen, hat viel Platz, ist gefüttert, sehr bequem, hält auch Nässe super aus und hat eine tolle Sohle.

Habe frauentypisch Eisklötze, sobald es 5 Grad bekommt. Habe eine gute Nummer größer genommen und auf die normalen Einlagen noch Lammfelleinlagen gegeben. Fahre mit Merinodocken bis zu 5 Stunden, ohne zu frieren. Gehts für längere Zeit in den Minusbereich, habe ich noch meine beheizbaren Socken. Bin aber sehr kälteempfindlich.

Auch bei Schnee und Eis kein Problem mit den Clicks.

Hier der Link zum Schuh:








						Northwave
					

Powered by PrestaShop




					www.northwave.com


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Januar 2021)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Auch in einem ähnlichen Thread gepostet:
> 
> Ich fahre nur mit Klickies.
> 
> ...



gibt es den Schuh noch irgendwo in 48?


----------



## Bluesboy (1. Januar 2021)

Hi,
ich fahre seit 2 Jahren den Vaude Terratic RC II in 45 (sonst Shimano 44, also zivil 43) und bin nie so richtig warmgeworden (Achtung: Wortspiel ). Ich habe zwischenzeitlich sogar an der expliziten Wintertauglichkeit gezweifelt. Denn trotz dünner Ski-Socken wegen Luftpolster oder dicker Merinos wegen Wärme, richtig warm wurde es mir nur mit diesen Einweg-Wärme-"Teebeuteln" für unter den Ballen. Gestern habe ich die Schuhe mal 30 Minuten vor der Tour im armen Wohnzimmer stehen gehabt , und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die fast 3 Stunden bei um die 0 *°*C sehr viel erträglicher waren.
Just my 50ct.
Ein gutes und warmes neues Jahr!
Markus


----------



## schnellejugend (1. Januar 2021)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> ... Gestern habe ich die Schuhe mal 30 Minuten vor der Tour im armen Wohnzimmer stehen gehabt , und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die fast 3 Stunden bei um die 0 *°*C sehr viel erträglicher waren...


Egal welche Schuhe: mit warmen Schuhen losfahren bringt bei mir mehr als ein besserer Schuh.
Meine Füße bringen die Energie nicht auf einen kalten mit Fahrtwind gekühlten Schuh aufzuwärmen.


----------



## Bloodhound (1. Januar 2021)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Scott Heater geholt. Denn Lamfellsohlen und Hochalpine Socken haben noch nicht wirklich was gebracht.
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (4. Januar 2021)

Heizbare Sohlen eine Alternative? 2h kuschelig warm ;-)


----------



## Bloodhound (4. Januar 2021)

War gestern im Tiefschnee mit Schneetreiben mit den Scotts Heater unterwegs. Alles bestens. Warm und trocken bei den 3h.
Allerdings mit Lamfellsohlen und Dicken Falksocken.


----------



## Blackninja (11. Februar 2021)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> War gestern im Tiefschnee mit Schneetreiben mit den Scotts Heater unterwegs. Alles bestens. Warm und trocken bei den 3h.
> Allerdings mit Lamfellsohlen und Dicken Falksocken.


braucht man da eine Nummer größer wenn man noch eine Sohle reinlegen möchte?


----------



## bmx44munich (12. Februar 2021)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> War der hier schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ist die Passform? Ich trage 46, aber 46 ist jetzt ausverkauft. Glauben Sie, dass 45 wird mir passen?


----------



## senkaeugen (12. Februar 2021)

bmx44munich schrieb:


> Wie ist die Passform? Ich trage 46, aber 46 ist jetzt ausverkauft. Glauben Sie, dass 45 wird mir passen?


Ich würde def. keine Nummer kleiner nehmen ☝️️ 

Bei Sneakern hab ich 44-44 2/3 und Größe 45 beim Minaki ist perfekt (man braucht noch etwas Luft als "Isolierung"  bzw. für dicke Socken). Würde an Deiner Stelle min. 46 oder zumindest 47 ausprobieren.


----------



## radiomir79 (27. Februar 2021)

Hi, Ich fahre sehr viel auch im winter.. bis -15C. Habe sehr viele Winterschuhe probiert, viel im Internet gesucht, nicht viel gefunden... Deshalb hier sind meine Tips, das fahre ich im 2020 / 2021: 

*Specialized Defroster* - warm, wasserdicht - na ja - eher wasserfest, hat aber Primaloft, also warm auch wenn nass. Nicht ideal zum laufen (steif) und auch nicht gerade atmungsaktiv. BOA ist okay, ist aber 2x total eingefroren.. 
Trage Gr.41

*Lake MXZ200* - das beste was ich bis heute gekauft habe! (warm, wasserdicht, Vibram Winter Rubber, sehr atmungsaktiv, trotzt Membrane! (-15C bis +15C, macht alles mit..)
Trage Gr.42

*Vaude Tsali* (diese sind *KEINE 100% Winterschuhe*) An sich sind die Tsali okay, ABER - die Schuhe sind oben so breit, das die mit den Haken an der Kurbel schleifen! Nicht ideal für SPD! 
Super Leder, sehr komfortabel zu tragen! Perfekt für Herbst. 
Trage Gr.41


----------



## CC. (21. November 2021)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> War gestern im Tiefschnee mit Schneetreiben mit den Scotts Heater unterwegs. Alles bestens. Warm und trocken bei den 3h.
> Allerdings mit Lamfellsohlen und Dicken Falksocken.


@Bloodhound  - bist Du mit den Scott Heater noch zufrieden? Wie sieht das mit der Größe aus? Eine Nummer größer wegen dicken Socken und Einlegsohle ist klar, aber entprechen sie sonst der normalen Größe?
Danke,
CC.


----------



## Bloodhound (22. November 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> @Bloodhound  - bist Du mit den Scott Heater noch zufrieden? Wie sieht das mit der Größe aus? Eine Nummer größer wegen dicken Socken und Einlegsohle ist klar, aber entprechen sie sonst der normalen Größe?
> Danke,
> CC.


Ja. Bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden. Aktuell gerade im Einsatz. Begeistert bin ich auch von der Wasserdichtigkeit. 
Hab noch ein Lammfellsohle eingelegt. 
Hab die 46 genommen. Also eine Nummer größer. Passt aber auch so mit normalen Socken. Man hat aber so Spielraum nach oben.


----------



## stuhlgang (29. November 2021)

Na gut, das ich bisher hier noch nicht mitgelesen hatte. Die Northwave Artic Raptor kommen hier ja richtig schlecht weg. Ich trage sie mit einem paar Merino Socken und orginal Sohle. Fahre um den Gefrierpunkt auch Touren um 5 Stunden oder mehr, ohne Probleme. Bei minus Graden kommen dann noch die heizbaren "Teebeutel" auf die Zehen. Klar sind die Füsse nicht warm, aber auch nicht schmerzhaft gefroren. Es gibt sicherlich wärmere Schuhe, aber wenn man den "Einstieg trotz Neo" gewohnt ist, gehen die easy an und aus zu ziehen. Für mich wichtig, da ich damit pendel. Finde sie recht sportlich leicht (für Winterschuhe) und 100% Wasserdicht. Überschuhe habe ich noch nie gebraucht. Auch laufen geht damit recht gut. Deutlich besser als meine alten Vaude Wintertrümmer.


----------



## Ralf_T (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich klink mich hier mal ein:
Bin wieder auf der Suche nach einem Winter MTB Schuh, als Nachfolger für meine uralten, leider mittlerweile undichten Spezi Defrosters.
Trage im Sommer den Shimano ME702, und bin sehr zufrieden danit.
Hatte letzten Winter daher den MW7 bestellt aber nach zwei Ausfahrten direkt wieder zurückgeschickt. Der Schuh war zwar gut zu tragen und auch schön warm, aber leider null Wasserdicht, denn am Boa Drehrad überlappt die Abdeckung derart wenig, daß Spritzwasser von der Seite reinkommt, welches sich dann in der Zunge zu den Zehen hinunter saugt und letztendlich den Schuh flutet...
Das schafft mein alter Defroster sogar besser.
Also dieser Jahr neuer Versuch:

Lake MXZ 200
Die Idee einen Lederstiefel zu haben, bei dem man die Außenhaut durch einfetten schon mal ziemlich dicht bekommt gefällt mir. Aber der Schaft sieht recht Wanderstiefel-Like aus, ist das nicht zu sperrig beim Pedalieren? Und bekommt man da ne lange Radhose noch drüber?

Lake MX 146
Der sieht deutlich sportlicher aus (gefällt mir jetzt zum Biken eigentlich besser), ist aber halt kein Leder. Hat den Jemand und kann was drüber berichten? 

Northwave X-Celsius Arctic GTX MTB
Der wurde mal im Test als der "Gummistiefel" unter den Kandidaten bezeichnet. Auch"stuhlgang" hier hat ja berichtet daß der Schuh super dicht ist

Vaude Minaki Mid II STX 
Über den hört man auch viel gutes..
Ist er auch wirklich gut wasserdicht?

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Mein Fokus liegt ganz klar auf Wasserdichtigkeit - hier in Mittelfranken sind die Winter saunass, trockene extrem klirrende Kälte ist eher selten, und da geht dann zur Not ein paar extra warme Socken oder Schuhwärmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound (4. Oktober 2022)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Ich klink mich hier mal ein:
> Bin wieder auf der Suche nach einem Winter MTB Schuh, als Nachfolger für meine uralten, leider mittlerweile undichten Spezi Defrosters.
> Trage im Sommer den Shimano ME702, und bin sehr zufrieden danit.
> Hatte letzten Winter daher den MW7 bestellt aber nach zwei Ausfahrten direkt wieder zurückgeschickt. Der Schuh war zwar gut zu tragen und auch schön warm, aber leider null Wasserdicht, denn am Boa Drehrad überlappt die Abdeckung derart wenig, daß Spritzwasser von der Seite reinkommt, welches sich dann in der Zunge zu den Zehen hinunter saugt und letztendlich den Schuh flutet...
> ...


Scott Heater,

Mit den kannst du auch Baden gehen. 😅

Schau dir mal die Sealskin Socken an. Spätestens dann ist es dir egal.


----------



## Ralf_T (4. Oktober 2022)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Scott Heater,
> 
> Mit den kannst du auch Baden gehen. 😅
> 
> Schau dir mal die Sealskin Socken an. Spätestens dann ist es dir egal.



jupp der Scott wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. 👍

Sealskinz funktionieren sicher auch. 
Aber wenn am Freitag nachmittag die Schuhe durchgeweicht sind wirds am restlichen WE halt eher eng wenn man zumindest trockenen Fußes starten möchte...


----------



## Bloodhound (4. Oktober 2022)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> jupp der Scott wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. 👍
> 
> Sealskinz funktionieren sicher auch.
> Aber wenn am Freitag nachmittag die Schuhe durchgeweicht sind wirds am restlichen WE halt eher eng wenn man zumindest trockenen Fußes starten möchte...


Nimmt man dafür ein paar (weitere) Sealskin Socken. 👌
War jetzt 3-Tage bei Dauerregen im Bikepark unterwegs. In Kombi mit Fiveten und Sealskins. Hatte immer trockene und warme Füße.


----------



## CrossX (5. Oktober 2022)

Wie lange bleiben so Sealskin Socken eigentlich trocken?
Wenn die nach jeder Fahrt in die Wäsche kommen, ist die Dichtigkeit doch sicher relativ schnell dahin, oder?


----------



## Reinki (5. Oktober 2022)

Also ich habe mein nun schon ein paar Jahre und die sind immer noch wasserdicht, ich kann die aufpusten wie einen Luftballon.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. Oktober 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie lange bleiben so Sealskin Socken eigentlich trocken?
> Wenn die nach jeder Fahrt in die Wäsche kommen, ist die Dichtigkeit doch sicher relativ schnell dahin, oder?


Meine Sealskinz fühlen sich fast wie Neopren an. Mit einem normalen Socken haben die wenig gemeinsam. Ich wasche die auch nicht nach jeder Fahrt, sondern trage dünne normale Socken darunter.


----------



## Reinki (5. Oktober 2022)

meine kommen sogar in den Trockner wie alle anderen Sportsachen auch...


----------



## BenMT (6. Oktober 2022)

Welche Sealskinz Socken fahrt ihr im Winter? Die Cold oder extreme Cold?


----------



## Bloodhound (6. Oktober 2022)

BenMT schrieb:


> Welche Sealskinz Socken fahrt ihr im Winter? Die Cold oder extreme Cold?


Wird es eher danach richtigen wie kalt es ist und wie schnell man an den Füßen friert.
Habe mir beide geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (6. Oktober 2022)

radiomir79 schrieb:


> Hi, Ich fahre sehr viel auch im winter.. bis -15C. Habe sehr viele Winterschuhe probiert, viel im Internet gesucht, nicht viel gefunden... Deshalb hier sind meine Tips, das fahre ich im 2020 / 2021:
> 
> *Specialized Defroster* - warm, wasserdicht - na ja - eher wasserfest, hat aber Primaloft, also warm auch wenn nass. Nicht ideal zum laufen (steif) und auch nicht gerade atmungsaktiv. BOA ist okay, ist aber 2x total eingefroren..
> Trage Gr.41
> ...



Wie fallen denn die Lakes Größentechnisch aus? Hatte beim Defroster 43, und das war schon fast knapp, jedenfalls nix für dicke Socken. 
Würde bei Lake dann 44(wide) probieren.

Bist Du noch zufrieden mit den Lake MXZ200? Wie "steif" und voluminös ist denn der Schaft, hätte etwas bedenken daß das beim Pedallieren stört..?
Die Machart ist ansonsten ja genial, hoch vernähte Zunge, und echtes Leder, der sollte ja bei etwas Pflege ("Einfetten") sogar bereits ohne Membran schon absolut dicht sein.👍


----------



## BenMT (6. Oktober 2022)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Wird es eher danach richtigen wie kalt es ist und wie schnell man an den Füßen friert.
> Habe mir beide geholt.


Bei welchen Temperaturen fährst du zB die extreme? Ich fahre bis -3 nur mit Merino Socken und Zehlingen, darunter auch mit Thermoüberschuhen


----------



## lord flo (30. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand schon die Northwave Flagship und/oder Gaerne G Ice Storm getestet?

Fahre aktuell die Northwave Raptor Arctic GTX - zu diesen Schuhen ist hier alles gesagt, taugen  absolut nichts!  Nicht warm,  nicht wasserdicht und dazu nach 2,5 Jahren bei mir schon kaputt...


----------



## Ralf_T (31. Oktober 2022)

Die Gaerne hatte ich mal im Laden in den Händen und an den Füßen. Sehen recht robust und gut verarbeitet aus.  Sind aber  sehr schmal. 
Bei Northwave hatte ich den X-Celsius Arctic GTX zum "Testen" (Anprobe, und mal mit Wasser bespritzen) da. Sind ja von der Konstruktion her bis auf den 2. Boa Verschluss dem Flagship recht ähnlich.
Gepasst hat er gut, fühlt sich eben nicht nach Winterstiefel an sondern wie ein normaler sportlicher Radschuh. Was mir nicht gefallen hat: Der Schuh funtioniert im Grunde wie ein undichter Schuh, mit fest eingebauter Sealskin Socke.
Das Wasser läuft direkt unter die Abdeckung der Schnürung. Das Neopren Obermaterial dort saugt sich schön voll, und trocknet danach sehr langsam. Oben an der Manschette ist der Henkel zum Anziehen einfach durchgenäht, so dass die Naht die wasserdichte Schafthöhe um einige Zentimeter reduziert. Vorne hat sich da Wasser in den Schuh gesaugt, wenn es dort hinspritzt. Generell hat mir auch nicht gefallen, daß die gesamte Konstruktion 100% von der intakten Gore Membran abhängt, und das Obermaterial nicht auch schonmal das gröbste an Wasser abhält. Da ist davon auszugehen, daß der Schuh bei intensivem Gebrauch wohl nicht lang komplett dicht bleibt. 
Ich habe am Ende deshalb den Lake MX146 behalten. Der hat als einer der wenigen ein unperforiertes Obermaterial, das schon ohne Membran vermutlich einiges an Spritzwasser ab kann. Erst wenn da was durchkommt, schützt noch die Membran. Den Lake gibt's in breit, da brauchte ich keine Nummer größer kaufen. (die mir dann meist zu lang wird.) Und die Lake haben das beste Einlegesohlenkonzept. es liegt von vorne herein eine sehr dicke Einlesohle mit Waffelstruktur drin, die ein Luftpolster unter dem Fuß erzeugt. Obs für unsere (milden nassen) Winter tatsächlich taugt muss sich noch zeigen. Noch war ja keine Möglichkeit für nen richtigen Test.. 😎


----------



## lord flo (31. Oktober 2022)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Die Gaerne hatte ich mal im Laden in den Händen und an den Füßen. Sehen recht robust und gut verarbeitet aus.  Sind aber  sehr schmal.
> Bei Northwave hatte ich den X-Celsius Arctic GTX zum "Testen" (Anprobe, und mal mit Wasser bespritzen) da. Sind ja von der Konstruktion her bis auf den 2. Boa Verschluss dem Flagship recht ähnlich.
> Gepasst hat er gut, fühlt sich eben nicht nach Winterstiefel an sondern wie ein normaler sportlicher Radschuh. Was mir nicht gefallen hat: Der Schuh funtioniert im Grunde wie ein undichter Schuh, mit fest eingebauter Sealskin Socke.
> Das Wasser läuft direkt unter die Abdeckung der Schnürung. Das Neopren Obermaterial dort saugt sich schön voll, und trocknet danach sehr langsam. Oben an der Manschette ist der Henkel zum Anziehen einfach durchgenäht, so dass die Naht die wasserdichte Schafthöhe um einige Zentimeter reduziert. Vorne hat sich da Wasser in den Schuh gesaugt, wenn es dort hinspritzt. Generell hat mir auch nicht gefallen, daß die gesamte Konstruktion 100% von der intakten Gore Membran abhängt, und das Obermaterial nicht auch schonmal das gröbste an Wasser abhält. Da ist davon auszugehen, daß der Schuh bei intensivem Gebrauch wohl nicht lang komplett dicht bleibt.
> Ich habe am Ende deshalb den Lake MX146 behalten. Der hat als einer der wenigen ein unperforiertes Obermaterial, das schon ohne Membran vermutlich einiges an Spritzwasser ab kann. Erst wenn da was durchkommt, schützt noch die Membran. Den Lake gibt's in breit, da brauchte ich keine Nummer größer kaufen. (die mir dann meist zu lang wird.) Und die Lake haben das beste Einlegesohlenkonzept. es liegt von vorne herein eine sehr dicke Einlesohle mit Waffelstruktur drin, die ein Luftpolster unter dem Fuß erzeugt. Obs für unsere (milden nassen) Winter tatsächlich taugt muss sich noch zeigen. Noch war ja keine Möglichkeit für nen richtigen Test.. 😎


Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung!


----------



## Landjaeger (1. November 2022)

Jemand schon die Northwave Multicross MID GTX probiert und kann darüber berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord flo (4. November 2022)

Ich habe ein Update für alle interessierten. 

Habe mir die Gaerne G Ice Storm sowie die Northwave Flagship (beides MTB Version für SPD) zur Anprobe bestellt. 

Northwave Flagship:
Guter Qualitätseindruck, vermutlich gut für Nässe. Sehr steife sohle,  jedoch mit wenig Grip für rutschig Bedingungen.  Nortwave Verschlussmechanismus nicht mein Favorit (eher schwergängig)


Gaerne G Ice Storm
Fallen deutlich kleiner als Northwave aus (ca. um eine Größe), hab daher direkt eine Nummer größer als Northwave bestellt.

Qualitätseindruck ebenfalls sehr gut. 
Aus meiner Sicht Vorteile ggü. Northwave:

Boa Verschlüsse (trotz nur einem Drehrad passt sich der Schuh deutlich besser an)
griffigere Sohle
wärmer am Fuß,  weil die GTX Membran auch unten am Fuß,  unter der Innensohle verarbeitet ist (deutliches Plus für mich)
wärmer, weil die Schuhe aus einem anderen Material (Lederimitat?) bestehen, dass leicht aufgepolstert ist und somit warme Luft um den Fuß speichert (nochmal deutliches Plus)
-100 Euro günstiger

Made in Italy (Northwave ist made in Cambodia)
besserer Stand/Anatomie im Schuh, aber eher für schmale Füße (passt mir)

Nachteile ggü. Northwave 

vermutlich (kein wissenschaftlicher Test, nur subjektiver Eindruck) nicht ganz so wasserdicht wie Northwave
Schaft ca. 2cm niedriger,  könnte schneller Wasser eindringen
sohle nicht so steif
keine Reflektoren (bei Northwave auch nur ein schmaler Streifen, aber vorhanden)

Da mein Hauptpunkt die Wärme ist,  würde ich aktuell Gaerne ggü. Northwave vorziehen.

Wenn man sich was wünschen könnte: Gaerne Schuhe mit den steifen Northwave Sohlen👍


----------



## Serenity90 (10. November 2022)

Moin,

ich habe die Shimano MW701 gehabt und war mit dem Schuh auch ganz zufrieden was wärme und Dichtheit anging.
Hattet ihr auch das Problem das die sich das Material Oberhalb des Fußes eingeschnitten hat so das es schmerzhaft wurde.


----------



## Bloodhound (10. November 2022)

Hab die 702 und fahre die gerade Täglich. Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme. Man muss die richtige Spannung mit dem Schnürsenkel finden dann tuts vorne nicht weh.


----------



## Serenity90 (10. November 2022)

Wo hast du denn den 702 her? Der ist doch ganz neu.


----------



## Bloodhound (10. November 2022)

Bike24

Sorry mein Fehler…. 

Ich meine den SH-ME702 😝😇


----------



## Landjaeger (11. November 2022)

Bin nun die Northwave Muticross das erste mal bei einstelligen Temperaturen gefahren und waren top. Füße waren warm und nicht klamm durch GTX. Sind quasi wie Five ten nur in gut / sehr gut.
Für knapp 150€ geschossen. I like 👍


----------



## lord flo (13. November 2022)

Hab heute die erste Testfahrt mit den Gaerne G Ice gemacht.

Erstes Fazit: Super gute und warme Schuhe! (PS: sind eher schmal geschnitten)

Man schwitzt darin nicht so sehr, bzw die Schuhe sind recht atmungsaktiv, daher bleiben die Füße im Gegensatz zu meinen Northwave Raptor auch warm und trocken.

Zum Vergleich: gestern bin ich noch die Northwave bei trockenem Wetter gefahren. Die Schuhe waren danach innen komplett nass und sind es heute noch.


----------



## maxl1232 (19. November 2022)

m


Landjaeger schrieb:


> Bin nun die Northwave Muticross das erste mal bei einstelligen Temperaturen gefahren und waren top. Füße waren warm und nicht klamm durch GTX. Sind quasi wie Five ten nur in gut / sehr gut.
> Für knapp 150€ geschossen. I like 👍


Hallo Landjaeger,
könntest du noch ein bisschen mehr berichten über den Multicross MID? 
Wie fallen die Schuhe von der Größe her aus? Und für mich wichtig: Sind sie eher schmal oder breit geschnitten im vorderen Bereich?
 Vielen Dank schon mal.
PS: Die 5.10 EPS MID sowie die Vaude Moab STX MID sind beide im vorderen Fußbereich zu schmal...  5.10 Freerider "normal" Schuhe passen aber (Freerider EPS somit schmaler geschnitten).


----------



## Landjaeger (23. November 2022)

maxl1232 schrieb:


> m
> 
> Hallo Landjaeger,
> könntest du noch ein bisschen mehr berichten über den Multicross MID?
> ...


Ich kann die nur mit den 5.10 Trailcross oder den alten Adidas terrex bikeschuhe vergleichen. Ich trage bei Adidas 42 1/3 und die Northwave in 42,5 und die passen unten am Fuß perfekt. Mein Fuß ist normal bzw. Eher schmal.


----------

